# SQOLOGY 2X - Aug 6 - Goshen, IN



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000504.html

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/2055

This is the second SQOLOGY event in our 3-part series this season. 

Will take place at GNC Customs' Mid Summer Mayhem annual car show. It is a kid friendly show with a bounce house, hot dog eating contest, etc - they usually have ~100 cars for the show and have asked us to host an SQOLOGY event in parallel.

This will be a 2X IASCA *and* MECA SQ and install event!

Stay tuned for more details and a pre-registration link.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Please for the Love of Christ stop making these on the first weekend of the month!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ndm said:


> Please for the Love of Christ stop making these on the first weekend of the month!


gah! sorry!!!

the 3rd and final SQOLOGY this year will be sunday, sept 18th, back in bloomington, illinois. hopefully you can make that one. it will be the big one - a 3x...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

MECA has now officially been added to this event!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/2055

Updated flier and event link for MECA.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Facebook event link to add to your calendar:

https://www.facebook.com/events/589562847871860/


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump

this is coming up in one month from today!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Pre-registration for this event is now open.

The first 20 folks to register will receive a free SQOLOGY sticker!

Save $5/format by pre-registering...

SQOLOGY.org


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Benny Z, I would like to have some sqology . You bringing some to Atlanta when you visit?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I can do that!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Info for this Saturday's 2X event at GNC Customs:

- Registration will open at 11AM and will close at 1PM.
- It is recommended to arrive early as this will help us arrange everyone together. This is a car show with 100+ vehicles on the lot and it may be difficult to navigate the crowd once it starts filling up.
- Competitors meeting will be at noon with judging starting immediately following.
- Awards will be at 4PM.
- Please be aware that we are guests at GNC's show - there will be many other people there who may take an interest in SQ. If you don't mind demo'ing, there should be plenty of opportunity.
- Canopies/EZ-UPs are allowed.
- The event is family friendly - you are welcome to bring your kids!
- Have fun and listen to as many cars as you can. Enjoy the day!

Pre-registration is still open at just $25/format - it will be shut down this evening and registration will be $30 at the event. Pre-register at sqology.org.

We will have T-Shirts and stickers available at the show.

Huge thanks to our judges for their time and to GNC Customs for hosting the event!


----------

